# Reasonable oversizied Mini / small standard breeders in the NorthEast area?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Standard poodles in my area are between $1800 on the low end for some parti breeders and $2800 on the higher end. I didn't find any breeders here with fully tested dogs under $2000. I think in the midwest they are sometimes under $1000. You could probably fly one to you, but most reputable breeders have quite a few costs like grooming all those puppies, vaccinations, tail docking, vet visits, etcetera. Not to mention the testing of the sire and dam plus the stud fees and litter registrations or if they used artificial insemination. Rescues are in the $2-600 dollar range. 

I am not sayng you are being unreasonable because I was also surprised how much they cost after not buying a standard poodle for 11 years. 

Mini poodles are often less money. I think because there are more of them?Keep looking. Sometimes you can find a gem that won't break the bank. Maybe someone on here has some ideas for a healthy, great tempered puppy in that price range. Many people can't afford them, and that is sad.  Rescues are available. On the other hand, a poodle requires a lot of maintenance which is costly unless you do it yourself. 

Good luck! I hope you get some ideas of dogs in the NE that fit for you.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Maroon,

Unfortunately, I think that well bred small standards are very difficult to find. I am in the Philadelphia area, so not far from you. I was looking for a small standard a year ago. You can read about my search on the About Us page of my new web site, Small Standard Poodles. See also the thread that I just started about it.

I found that well bred standards seem to go for $1500 to $1800 in the Phila-NJ area. I'm sure that you can find one for less, but I doubt that you can find a well bred standard in this area for less than $1500. Sorry I can't be more hopeful on the price. 

I can understand not needing to have a show dog, but a good breeder will carefully select for health, low COI, and good temperament as well as conformation. They will have a well-adjusted happy momma dog in their home raising happy healthy puppies. And they will properly socialize the puppies and get them started on things like being accustomed to being groomed. All of these things make a difference in the kind of pup that you get. 

Best of luck in finding the right pup.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think you will have a hard time finding a pup from health-tested parents from a reputable breeder who is proving her dogs in the conformation or performance rings for less than $1,500.

Have you considered rescue? Lots of lovely poodles in rescue.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

There are several forum members that have oversized Mini's on here. I cannot help since my Spoo is a Rescue BUT Carolina Poodle Rescue does get in Oversized Minis & Small Spoo's. Mine is 22" tall & 37lbs- he was $350 & had all his shots up to date, heartworm tested & neutered before I adopted him. Leif rocks & is full of energy & we are now totally Poodle people because of him. 
I do have a client that want's to rehome her oversized Toy he is about 11" & 12lbs, Apricot. Really nice to groom & he is more on the "robust" size. NOT well bred but good personality.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My girl is also 22 inches and 36 pounds. It's a nice size for me. My SIL has a 17.5 inch poodle and that is a nice medium/small size, too. Most poodle litters will have smaller puppies. Make sure the puppy is genetically small and not small because they are a runt. There is a big difference.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I just checked Carolina Poodle Rescue & they have quite a few Poodles & other mixes being transfered to a Rescue in White Plains New York. Please go to the CPR website to see the Poodles going up & maybe you can get the Poodle you want out of Rescue. I know I love mine. Here is Leif at a Poodle Seminar I attended. He is 1 of my grooming competition dogs.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

To my knowledge champion sired well bred minis in the northeast are in the $1500-$1600 range.


----------



## Pokemom (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't know if you've found you poodle yet, but I got Max from Dominion Standard Poodles in Schwenksville, PA last month. I know she has at least one female left.

Max is 4 1/2 months old and 21 lbs, he is expected to grow to about 44 pounds. He is an absolute love and an extremely excellent temperament (THE biggie for us). I was partial to one of the females, but Max & my son chose each other and that was it for me.

We paid $1500 for Max, while it did "hurt", we have not regretted it, he is a godsend.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

*Yikes*

I saw this ad on Adopt-a-Pet--in case the link doesn't work, a 6-month mini pup "donated as a fundraiser" by Cabryn that looks totally unkempt. Wow. I didn't know reputable breeders did this. The economy must be affecting poodle sales. I hope he has already found a good home, poor baby.
Adopt a Pet :: Tommy - Broadway, NJ - Miniature Poodle


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

maroon said:


> I've been looking at breeders in my area but I can't seem to locate any reasonable breeder producing larger minis (15"-16") or smaller standards (<40-45#). I found one breeder in my area, asking $1800 for a smaller standard puppy (parents ~ 45-50#) but I certainly wasn't expecting to pay that much for a puppy. Am I being unrealistic? Would there be any breeders who would have a puppy for me closer to $800-$1000 in the NorthEast Region? I'm from NJ and wouldn't mind traveling a bit for the right puppy. Doesn't have to be a show dog or anything.
> 
> -Thanks


Crabapple Downs in Colebrook NH has standards, moyens, and some large minis. They are on FB and also have a website. I am on my second poodle from them, with nothing but good things to say about temperament and health (nice looking, too).


----------

